# Unclaimed belongings of the deceased?



## Eicca (Feb 28, 2011)

So say a guy is murdered, specifically a returned Marine. Nobody claims his belongings. What happens to them? Particularly a watch he may have been wearing at the time of death? Would it be kept at a morgue or police station?


----------



## Sam (Feb 28, 2011)

They go into evidence in whatever police station investigated the murder.


----------



## Eicca (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent. Thanks.


----------

